# Old Yamaha YT3600



## Fred110

Have an old '92 YT3600 lawn tractor that has served me well. Motor seized last summer. Any ideas on what to do wth it? No more parts available for it. Has horizontal shaft, 12 hp OHV engine, electric pto, shaft drive, 38" deck and in good shape overall. 

Have too many other projects. This was bought new by me and maintained well. My first tractor! Free to good home lol. Fred


----------



## jodyand

Welcome Fred:friends: If you lived closer to me i would be happy to take it off your hands. But Ohio is just to far for me to drive to get it. Somebody might take you up on it.


----------



## Durwood

That's a toughie Fred. It doesn't sound like any parts would be usable on any other brand. Would a replacement engine other than a yamaha fit it i wonder?


----------



## AlbanyBob

*I may be intrested*

Fred:

Check your PM box I sent you a message.

And how about a picture of it.  

Bob
Hopeful Hovercraft thrust engine.


----------



## AlbanyBob

Opps::smoking: 

I didnt read it slow enough to see the first line where it said seized. What happened to it.

 Bob


----------



## bontai Joe

Did someone say FREE?


----------



## Fred110

YES FREE !!

The engine case splits in half, and has been leaking for a season. Needed new gasket there, but a lot of work to do. Got 12 years of cutting 2 acres weekly, plus as a wagon puller all fall and sled puller in winter. Probably over 2000 hrs. 

Was cutting one day and then the "CLUNK" sound. Won't turn over, either by key or by hand. Frozen. Was good tractor tho, hate to toss it. Don't want to mess with new motor. Fallen in love with 23" rear tires vs. 18" . And it has a stamped front axle, tho that has never been a problem. Not exactly a collectors item. Have a couple others to keep me busy. 

I'll try a "free" sign on it out front and see what happens.


----------



## bontai Joe

If your area is like mine, it should be gone by now, figuring 2 hours since you posted you were putting a sign on it. However if it is still in your garage, I'd like a shot at picking it up. Are you anywhere near Youngstown, OH? or further out?


----------



## Fred110

Joe, did push it out while some daylight left. Neighbor kid around 14 was getting off school bus and went nuts. Checking with folks about it. If I give it to him, think I'll keep deck for awhile to see what he does with it first. Live s.w. of Youngstown near Salem.
Will keep you posted. Fred


----------



## memmurphy

Welcome to Tractorforum Fred! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## Archdean

Fred,
Perhaps it could hold a pot of daffodils for the coming spring!!

Just hope G/F doesn't split me in half and attempt to install a new gasket and hang a FREE sign around my neck after I go "CLUNK"


----------



## Fred110

memmurphy, thank you

archdean, lmao, never put out to pasture, eh? who/what is g/f?


----------



## Fred110

Joe and others,

A 12 year old neighbor boy got ok from folks and we towed it about a half mile to his house last night. He steered and grinned like crazy the whole time, has the right attitude and talked of a go kart or off road machine. Who knows! Gave him a running 6hp Briggs, so maybe he can hook it up. Did keep the mower deck tho for safety concerns. Told his dad he can have deck later.

Thanks for welcomes and responses. Fred


----------



## bontai Joe

Glad to hear what you did Fred! You got a neighbor kid interested in something besides video games, or worse.:thumbsup: As Martha Stewart used to say, "It's a good thing." ( before she became an inmate)


----------



## Neil_nassau

That engine was one Yamaha also used in their golf carts....could be a source to help get him going again.


----------



## Fred110

Neil, thanks I'll pass it on. I remember it being a 350cc bike engine turned sideways for shaft drive. Guess any horizontal shaft motor should work if : 1) it fits, and 2) you can hook up driveshaft onto flywheel. We'll see what he can do with the upright briggs. 

Problem is, to get it working as a lawn tractor, the motor has to hook up to shaft on one side, and pto pully on the other. Belt does that 90 degree turn down below to get to mower deck.


----------



## Jerry5764

Fred110 said:


> Have an old '92 YT3600 lawn tractor that has served me well. Motor seized last summer. Any ideas on what to do wth it? No more parts available for it. Has horizontal shaft, 12 hp OHV engine, electric pto, shaft drive, 38" deck and in good shape overall.
> 
> Have too many other projects. This was bought new by me and maintained well. My first tractor! Free to good home lol. Fred


I need a deck for Yamaha 3600 38 inch can u buy it from u


----------



## pogobill

Welcome Jerry5764. I'm thinking that you may be a bit late on this one, as the post is 15 years old. Who knows, maybe Fred still has it!


----------



## Ozaukee

I need a Yamaha YT3600 hydrostatic transmission


----------



## Ozaukee

Will sell my Yamaha YT3600 that’s like brand new but needs hydrostatic trans rebuilt or replaced


----------



## Ozaukee

Jerry5764 said:


> I need a deck for Yamaha 3600 38 inch can u buy it from u


Do you still have the Yamaha?


----------



## Ozaukee

Jerry5764 said:


> I need a deck for Yamaha 3600 38 inch can u buy it from u


Do you still have the Yamaha mower?


----------



## JD125auto

Ozaukee said:


> Will sell my Yamaha YT3600 that’s like brand new but needs hydrostatic trans rebuilt or replaced


I am looking for a YT3600 to restore where is yours located, I'm in TN


----------

